# IAT Sensor - Fast Acting



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

Would anyone like to make a Fast Acting (Fast Response) IAT Sensor for me? I have read several posts on how to make them yourself and the benefits it can provide.

I'm just not that handy when it comes to electrical stuff. I would obviously pay you either through PayPal, or if you just happen to live in the Chicago-land area....meet up with you. Email me at: [email protected] or message me on this site.

I was going to buy the one available through West Coast Speed, but apparantly that company is having it's own problem. I much rather pay a forum member who would appreciate making some money and helping out a fellow GTO owner.

Thanks for reading and I appreciate any help.

2004 GTO A4
Competition Cam
Yank 3600 Stall Speed
K&N CAI
JBA LTH
Flowmaster mufflers
Dyno Tuned


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

PM received. Thank you.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

The k&n cai that you have is very bad. I have the same and my iat in city on a hot day is round 50deg above outside temp. When i was switching the iat sensor i driiled a 4" hole in the fender underneath the filter and completely insulated the filter from underhood temperatures with some aluminum heat shield from hd. Now my iats are always like the outside temp. Its not pretty but very efficient


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

At idle HP Tuners program said my IAT temp was 120 degrees Fahrenheit. Outside temp was 80. Has read as high as 140 degrees after a 20 minute drive. PCM is is advancing the hell out of my timing and the the Goat is definately running rough with the hot temperature readings. Readings of 120-150 degrees, pcm advancing the timing and my 400+ rwhp Goat getting beat by a mini van just because the IAT sensor is throwing a hot reading is un-acceptable, lol.

At night, cooler temps, car runs great!

I thought about re-locating the sensor to somewhere in the front bumper. I also suspected that maybe my K&N CAI might not be doing me any favors. Modded IAT is definately needed, but more may need to be done to keep those temp readings down.

Thanks for the advice Qnko


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

You are talking about moving the IAT to outside the flow of the intake?


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

Steamwalker said:


> You are talking about moving the IAT to outside the flow of the intake?


Yes...if push comes to shove. I don't want to move it though. A fast response IAT along with finding a way to keep some engine heat off of it should work. Different CAI set up probably wouldn't hurt either. Not sure K&N CAI is the best option for our cars.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

The iat has to be in the flow of the intake, thats its purpose. Don't try to trick the computer but fix the cai. And you are not losing that much power due to iats. Its roughly 1% for every 10degs. You also get highest iats in the city or when stucked in traffic and you don't really need all your power then.


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

Agree. Did some research...I'm not re-locating my IAT. Got my eye on an X-Air OTRCAI.

Still picking up a fast acting IAT though.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Get that IAT sensor in a Xair and you'll be a lot happier. IATs do make a big difference. Drag racers have proved that over and over.


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

I have one concern with OTRCAI. It has been raining alot here in Chicago. And unfortunately my car is a DD. I swear in the last 2 weeks my existing CAI has sucked up more water than I would like to see. Blew quite a bit of water out the exhaust, including going WOT with a quick puff a white smoke. Today was nice out. No rain, no water out the exhaust, no white smoke at WOT.

Wont the OTRCAI take in more water?

I know, I know......simple solution.........stop driving in the rain so much, lol. 

Its not my fault, this weather sux!

And i know what you are all thinking, what about winter. I don't drive it much through winter. I get rides to work and have ppl pick me up. GTO says NO to snow!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

As with most people they confuse hyrdo-locking of an engine with small amounts of water being injected. The first is very bad as water is in-compressible and a filled cylinder will break pistons and rods. Small amounts of water going into a intake is sometimes done on purpose as a way to cool the charge and prevent knock. Forced injection engines often use water or methanol for that purpose. 


The only way to hydro-lock is by submerging the intake in water. OTR intakes take in very little water and due to their design most would fall down in the front. It's unlikely any but a mist got in as it could with the stock intake unless you went wide open throttle in a heavy rain storm. You get the idea that isn't likely as you will be unwrapping yourself from a tree at that point. 

Any water you saw coming out the tailpipe is most likely the result of the combustion of air and gasoline. The main byproducts of combustion include CO2 and H2O Gasoline is a hydrocarbon (hydrogen and carbon). After the exhaust gets hot enough the water comes out as steam and you can't see it.

Short answer is there is no problem at all


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

That actually explains alot, thanks svede!

I haven't seen any white smoke out of my exhaust in the last few days. Just saw it after a few bad days of rain......and once it blew out. i never saw it again.

I'm sure some day I will invest in a OTRCAI. Just saving my money at the moment for cylinder heads. Hopefully the fast acting IAT will keep me happy long enough until I bite the bullet for the OTRCAI.

Let me know as soon as those are available. Much appreciated feedback.

P.S. - Heavy rain, WOT, and a tree..............no spank you. And you aint kidding about that, That's exactly what will happen! lol


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

Fast Acting IAT received and installed My problem is solved.

Topic can be left open for others if they have more comments and/or questions.

Thank you to all who participated in this thread.


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

I have also been wondering about the fast acting sensor option in the X Air. This thread answered my question.


----------



## meekergto (Jun 11, 2015)

You may need a tune when installing the Fast sensor with an XAIR intake. When I installed mine it cause my T/C to be stuck in off (weird i know). Anyways, I had it tuned and works fine now.


----------

